# Female BB'er on Deal or no deal last night,



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone see her ? Looked almost comp ready, face drawn, clearly a serious trainer, obviously done gear.

Have to be really honest it wasn't flattering for her one bit.

Think she was called Sue..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You watch some telly mate lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You watch some telly mate lol:thumbup1:


Wife recorded it mate to show me and ask my opinion.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember you being surprised I didn't know who Gok Wan was once I'm really making an effort to watch tv these days. 3 shows a week atm. 3 hours viewing. It's hard work but I'm getting there:laugh:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Try find some pics


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Was she short blonde hair sharp features tattooed?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Think it's sue Kennedy

Hang on a mo


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

This was here a while ago


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it is sue kennedy , shes a friend of mine and back in her day she looked awesome .

View attachment 138858
View attachment 138859


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> it is sue kennedy , shes a friend of mine and back in her day she looked awesome .
> 
> View attachment 138858
> View attachment 138859


Is that a friend as in someone you actually meet often or a FaceBook 'friend'?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is that a friend as in someone you actually meet often or a FaceBook 'friend'?


a friend in real life :lol:

sue is a nice lass and funny as fcuk .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> a friend in real life :lol:
> 
> sue is a nice lass and funny as fcuk .


she clearly still trains mate, Christ she looked comp ready in her face !


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

She looks like a he tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> she clearly still trains mate, Christ she looked comp ready in her face !


she`s back in comp mode aiming for stage , nicest non judgmental person you could ever meet .


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> She looks like a he tbh


Slightly uncalled for lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Slightly uncalled for lol


Jealousy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> She looks like a he tbh


Don't be rude!! She's a really nice WOMAN she's all woman and if she heard ur rudeness would put u on ur ass, yes they take gear to look the best they physically can for competition that comes with some masculinity it's the nature of the beast....but no different from the men on here taking gear to look the best they can too what's the difference.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not sure why ppl get so defensive when someone says a woman who bb's looks like a dude... tbf that is what the thread is about although it was said more delicately by milky.

Furthermore She's usin a male sex hormone ffs of course she looks like a man and i'm pretty sure she knows it too

Its been pointed out she's a lovely lady so lets work from that angle and move on


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Jealousy


Grow up.



Skye666 said:


> Don't be rude!! She's a really nice WOMAN she's all woman and if she heard ur rudeness would put u on ur ass, *yes they take gear to look the best they physically can for competition that comes with some masculinity* it's the nature of the beast....but no different from the men on here taking gear to look the best they can too what's the difference.


I havnt been rude at all, i said she looks like a man which is basically what you said in your post also.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Grow up.
> 
> I havnt been rude at all, i said she looks like a man which is basically what you said in your post also.


Lol, she's bigger than you so you say she looks like a guy and I should grow up that works!

And while I agree with Breda in that some people are too defensive, there is also no need for people to be so offensive either.

Anyway, I can see yet another thread is heading down "that" route so I'll leave you to it. Have fun trying to prove your point.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

this thread is so stupid

she works her ass off for a BB physique and all yous can go on about is that she looks like a man??

what yous think every male BBer is good looking and attractive? lmao ..are they fuc

but you don't hear us women harpin on about that.. we appreciate the work and effort that's put it

anyhows I don't think the same girl wud give a **** what yous think in fact I reckn a lot of you would do well to get a training session wiv her lmao


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> this thread is so stupid
> 
> she works her ass off for a BB physique and all yous can go on about is that she looks like a man??
> 
> ...


Please stop posting stuff I agree with it messes with my expectations you're doing it too much recently.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> *Lol, she's bigger than you so you say she looks like a guy* and I should grow up that works!
> 
> And while I agree with Breda in that some people are too defensive, there is also no need for people to be so offensive either.
> 
> Anyway, I can see yet another thread is heading down "that" route so I'll leave you to it. Have fun trying to prove your point.


Like i said, grow up.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Like i said, grow up.


Like I said, lol at you. Tell you what I'll grow up when you grow.

I take it you're jealous and insecure with a woman being bigger than you?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

on a brighter note - did she win?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Like I said, lol at you. Tell you what I'll grow up when you grow.


It'll be as long as waiting for a long weight.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Why has everyone picked on Morocco here when milky has said the exact same thing but in a tactful way

I dont get it

No white knight


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

To be fair, regarding the man comments, it may not be only the body that was referred to, but also the face possibly?

Fair enough, she has worked hard building that physique and seems to have pumped a lot of male sex hormones into herself doing so. I'm sure she's very pleased with the results and good for her for working so hard.

However, I think it would be near on impossible for anyone to make a case for her looking feminine. If she doesn't look feminine, then that leave you with either androgynous, or masculine. And I think you'd be hard pressed to say she looks androgynous too.

As I say, good on here for putting the effort in and at the end of the day, all that matter is whether she is pleased with her results. But the fact remains, she looks how she looks.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Like I said, lol at you. *Tell you what I'll grow up when you grow.*
> 
> I take it you're jealous and insecure with a woman being bigger than you?


Come on Trev, you're not usually one to get personal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some of the guys avis on here could be mistaken for a that of a non gym going female .


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Please stop posting stuff I agree with it messes with my expectations you're doing it too much recently.


don't hold it against me cause Im strait and slide not swing


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Lol, she's bigger than you so you say she looks like a guy and I should grow up that works!
> 
> And while I agree with Breda in that some people are too defensive, there is also no need for people to be so offensive either.
> 
> *Anyway, I can see yet another thread is heading down "that" route so I'll leave you to it.* Have fun trying to prove your point.





Kimball said:


> Like I said, lol at you. *Tell you what I'll grow up when you grow.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


So you didnt want the thread to go down "that" route, yet your trying to start an arguement and are coming across like a child.

Well done.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Great White said:


> Source Posting on public boards is forbidden!
> 
> DO NOT even bother wasting time posing sources.
> 
> ...


I thought the reference was about her face tbf

The hard work is a given and nobody is or can take that away from her but when the thread is about how manly she looks I cant understand why ppl would be upset when someone says it

Its just silly imo


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Like I said, lol at you. Tell you what I'll grow up when you grow.
> 
> I take it you're jealous and insecure with a woman being bigger than you?


Have a look at the first post at the top of this page mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/22372-do-big-muscles-attract-women-120.html

I do have to question why you haven't jumped on the comments made about the female bodybuilder there in the same manner in which you have in here.

The fact you haven't makes it seem like a personal attack on Mr Morocco here, which doesn't seem very nice.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Have a look at the first post at the top of this page mate:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/22372-do-big-muscles-attract-women-120.html
> 
> ...


mmmmmmm.......interesting point, well presented. Kimball, over to you


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Come on Trev, you're not usually one to get personal


I know, he just annoyed me and I took it too seriously, thanks for pointing out my error, I'll leave him to deal with his own insecurities.

On another note did you notice the new series of revolution has started? It's really rather good.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


>


That can't be a real road...can it?!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That can't be a real road...can it?!


That's not a road mate, that's a plane trail - as you can see the bottle of vodka the pilot drank 10 minutes prior had begun to 'kick in' :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Have a look at the first post at the top of this page mate:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/22372-do-big-muscles-attract-women-120.html
> 
> ...


Milky pointed out her being conp ready wasn't doing her any favours, a not unreasonable comment.

You can't seriously compare that with "she likes like a man" with the implied eugh that goes along with that.

One was a discussion point, the other plain offensive.

Edit: and morocco can't ban me and often posts comments seemingly anti female. Anyway revolution is better than another row on Ukm.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Milky pointed out her being conp ready wasn't doing her any favours, a not unreasonable comment.
> 
> You can't seriously compare that with "she likes like a man" with the implied eugh that goes along with that.
> 
> One was a discussion point, the other plain offensive.


No I'm not comparing Milky's comment with Mr Morocco's, I'm comparing the comment at the top of the page in the thread for which I posted a link. I'd have thought they were both offensive comments, yet Mr Morocco gets jumped on but the other nothing is said about.

As I say, just comes across as a bit of a personal vendetta against him is all mate.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That can't be a real road...can it?!


Looks like biker heaven mate, where is that road!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> That's not a road mate, that's a plane trail - as you can see the bottle of vodka the pilot drank 10 minutes prior had begun to 'kick in' :thumbup1:


Haha whoops! Think I need my eyes testing mate! I can see it now you've explained it to me, but I feeling blind and stupid! :death:

In my defence, I am on my phone...no excuse!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looks like biker heaven mate, where is that road!


Seems it's not a road after all mate. Edinburgh has just pointed out to me it's a plane trail in the air.

Glad it's not just me that thought it was a road...unless you knew it wasn't and were just taking the p!ss out of me :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Milky pointed out her being conp ready wasn't doing her any favours, a not unreasonable comment.
> 
> You can't seriously compare that with "she likes like a man" *with the implied eugh that goes along with that.*
> 
> ...


What on earth on you talking about?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Milky pointed out her being conp ready wasn't doing her any favours, a not unreasonable comment.
> 
> You can't seriously compare that with "she likes like a man" with the implied eugh that goes along with that.
> 
> ...


That link doesn't go to the first page of this thread. :confused1:

Lets be honest, women with very low body fat and large muscles are going to 'look like a man' because that is what we're brought up to believe, a man has muscles etc.

Milky's comment on page 1 of this thread says it wasn't very flattering, regarding her comp ready looks, I am guessing he means her face. Now this could apply to both a guy or a woman. Only those who have a 'moon face' look OK when dieting and don't look very flattering when on their normal bulk.

So, if others are referring to @Milky opening post, I don't see their issue.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No I'm not comparing Milky's comment with Mr Morocco's, I'm comparing the comment at the top of the page in the thread for which I posted a link. I'd have thought they were both offensive comments, yet Mr Morocco gets jumped on but the other nothing is said about.
> 
> As I say, just comes across as a bit of a personal vendetta against him is all mate.


That link takes me to post 1 of that thread which isn't offensive, tapatalk.

I doubt I saw it, what's the post number?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be rude!! She's a really nice WOMAN she's all woman and if she heard ur rudeness would put u on ur ass, yes they take gear to look the best they physically can for competition that comes with some masculinity it's the nature of the beast....but no different from the men on here taking gear to look the best they can too what's the difference.


why is that rude?

unless i'm seeing different pictures than everone else then the women in those pictures clearly looks like a man

i'm not being rude or offensive, it's just an observation, a pretty glaring one tbh


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That link takes me to post 1 of that thread which isn't offensive, tapatalk.
> 
> I doubt I saw it, what's the post number?


Ah ok, that's strange. I've never used Tapatalk. Is it any good in browsing the forum? As in, easy enough to navigate etc?

The link is supposed to be to post #1786 in the 'DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN' thread. So quite a lengthily thread, wouldn't be surprised if you missed it mate.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


>


not wanting to nitpick and start one of our "debates" @mrssalvatore but that road certainly doesn't look like it was constructed "quickly" :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That can't be a real road...can it?!


Dunno...it would be great sledging down it !!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> not wanting to nitpick and start one of our "debates" @mrssalvatore but that road certainly doesn't look like it was constructed quickly :whistling:


Lol hehehe who cares! It serves it purpose


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Dunno...it would be great sledging down it !!


Edinburgh confused me a few posts back saying it was an aeroplane vapour trail. It is actually as road isn't it. after careful examination I've come to that conclusion lol.

It would be great for sledging though! And pretty scary! :scared:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol hehehe who cares! It serves it purpose


i care, this is the internet goddammit!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Not sure why ppl get so defensive when someone says a woman who bb's looks like a dude... tbf that is what the thread is about although it was said more delicately by milky.
> 
> Furthermore She's usin a male sex hormone ffs of course she looks like a man and i'm pretty sure she knows it too
> 
> Its been pointed out she's a lovely lady so lets work from that angle and move on


Think it's more about the way it's said, and in general I mean not just directing this at mr_morroco but guys who like to point out very quickly 'man' like that's the only thing they see. these women are aware of how it makes them look but inside they are still very feminine. Like any sport if u have a passion for it u want to do the best at it u can. judges expectations / criteria and politics push the boundaries too. It's just always the opinion of most men that these women look like men, but the men who compete at great levels and drastically change the body almost don't look human! All that striation and veins they can look freaky but would We suggest that no...we just accept their look and appreciate the work.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Edinburgh confused me a few posts back saying it was an aeroplane vapour trail. It is actually as road isn't it. after careful examination I've come to that conclusion lol.
> 
> It would be great for sledging though! And pretty scary! :scared:


I quite like living the scary life I've jumped of cliffs and all sorts


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> i care, this is the internet goddammit!


Well I'll be damned!! Whoda thunk it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

She does look like a bloke and ha obviously trained on purpose and taken drugs to do so,If that's what she wanted to do fair enough. How an earth can a thread turn into a pathetic argument when someone is just stating the obvious.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah ok, that's strange. I've never used Tapatalk. Is it any good in browsing the forum? As in, easy enough to navigate etc?
> 
> The link is supposed to be to post #1786 in the 'DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN' thread. So quite a lengthily thread, wouldn't be surprised if you missed it mate.


Hadn't seen it, but that's woman on woman, same as me posting a pic and you saying ugly fukker, I just see it differently.

Personally I think it was unnecessary and not a pleasant post. Don't really get knocking people who have achieved what they want.

Tapatalk is brilliant for forum use, I prefer it and means I can slouch on my couch and it's much easier than using a laptop hunched over a table or heating my lap up


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Think it's more about the way it's said, and in general I mean not just directing this at mr_morroco but guys who like to point out very quickly 'man' like that's the only thing they see. these women are aware of how it makes them look but inside they are still very feminine. Like any sport if u have a passion for it u want to do the best at it u can. judges expectations / criteria and politics push the boundaries too. It's just always the opinion of most men that these women look like men, but the men who compete at great levels and drastically change the body almost don't look human! All that striation and veins they can look freaky but would We suggest that no...we just accept their look and appreciate the work.


I didn't know there was a way you could 'say' it on the internet.

Peeps need to chill man.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Edinburgh confused me a few posts back saying it was an aeroplane vapour trail. It is actually as road isn't it. after careful examination I've come to that conclusion lol.
> 
> It would be great for sledging though! And pretty scary! :scared:


I zoomed in as I'm on my phone. At 1st glance it looks like a road but it is a vapour trail.

A man of your education and social standin should really be able to work that out


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ohno said:


> why is that rude?
> 
> unless i'm seeing different pictures than everone else then the women in those pictures clearly looks like a man
> 
> i'm not being rude or offensive, it's just an observation, a pretty glaring one tbh





kingdale said:


> She does look like a bloke and ha obviously trained on purpose and taken drugs to do so,If that's what she wanted to do fair enough. How an earth can a thread turn into a pathetic argument when someone is just stating the obvious.


According to @Kimball we're insecure and only say it because shes bigger than us.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Think it's more about the way it's said, and in general I mean not just directing this at mr_morroco but guys who like to point out very quickly 'man' like that's the only thing they see. these women are aware of how it makes them look but inside they are still very feminine. Like any sport if u have a passion for it u want to do the best at it u can. judges expectations / criteria and politics push the boundaries too. It's just always the opinion of most men that these women look like men, but the men who compete at great levels and drastically change the body almost don't look human! All that striation and veins they can look freaky but would We suggest that no...we just accept their look and appreciate the work.


To be fair, men who push themselves to such extremes are often referred to as 'monsters' or 'freaks'. So I'd have to disagree with you on the above point.

Both with male and female bodybuilders, people say what they see, so I wouldn't say that the females are discriminated against as it seems you're inferring.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

kingdale said:


> She does look like a bloke and ha obviously trained on purpose and taken drugs to do so,If that's what she wanted to do fair enough. How an earth can a thread turn into a pathetic argument when someone is just stating the obvious.


exactly

also why are people automatically making assumptions on her behalf that people saying she looks like a man is an insult to her

she's obviously gone to a lot of work to look like that, maybe she'd take it as a compliment

everyone else seems to be far more offended than she might be


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Think it's more about the way it's said, and in general I mean not just directing this at mr_morroco but guys who like to point out very quickly 'man' like that's the only thing they see. these women are aware of how it makes them look but inside they are still very feminine. Like any sport if u have a passion for it u want to do the best at it u can. judges expectations / criteria and politics push the boundaries too. It's just always the opinion of most men that these women look like men, but the men who compete at great levels and drastically change the body almost don't look human! All that striation and veins they can look freaky but would We suggest that no...we just accept their look and appreciate the work.


I would imagine most people men or women would agree she looks quite 'manly'. I dont think its rude its a observation, what i do think is rude would be a comment like "she makes me sick"


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought you were starting to show more sensitivity in these matters @Mr_Morocco

Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> I zoomed in as I'm on my phone. At 1st glance it looks like a road but it is a vapour trail.
> 
> A man of your education and social standin should really be able to work that out


I encourage you to zoom in again Mr Breda. Have a look at the hill and you can see a change in it's contours where the road changes direction.

I am going to have to check again though :laugh:

Whatever it is, I've spent far too much time looking at it and trying to work it out!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> According to @Kimball we're insecure and only say it because shes bigger than us.


yeah well according to kimball anyone who who disagrees with any female on the entire forum is a skinny cnut that doesn't lift


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> According to @Kimball we're insecure and only say it because shes bigger than us.


Dam that sucks. Never realised how dam skinny and weak I was until this thread.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Dam that sucks. Never realised how dam skinny and weak I was until this thread.


Pencil neck


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Dam that sucks. Never realised how dam skinny and weak I was until this thread.


Use it as motivation bro. Chin up, don't let it get you down


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> I didn't know there was a way you could 'say' it on the internet.
> 
> Peeps need to chill man.


No one un chilled ....I don't think


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Think it's more about the way it's said, and in general I mean not just directing this at mr_morroco but guys who like to point out very quickly 'man' like that's the only thing they see. these women are aware of how it makes them look but inside they are still very feminine. Like any sport if u have a passion for it u want to do the best at it u can. judges expectations / criteria and politics push the boundaries too. It's just always the opinion of most men that these women look like men, but the men who compete at great levels and drastically change the body almost don't look human! All that striation and veins they can look freaky but would We suggest that no...we just accept their look and appreciate the work.


With all due respect skye, if you put down your woman crusaders flag for a sec you'll see its not an opinion its a fact. Any woman that uses male sex hormones, at high enough dosages, for what ever reason will end up lookin particularly manly... there's no gettin away from it

As for what you say about men not lookin human and no one sayin anything there's alot of people male and female that are disgusted by that look

But with that bein said a heavily muscled man is more "normal" than a heavily muscled woman with key male characteristics


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ohno said:


> yeah well according to kimball anyone who who disagrees with any female on the entire forum is a skinny cnut that doesn't lift


Please show me one post where I've called anybody a skinny Cnut that doesn't lift?

And who are you by the way? Not your new username your old one, why did you change your name?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I would imagine most people men or women would agree she looks quite 'manly'. I dont think its rude its a observation, what i do think is rude would be a comment like "she makes me sick"


I agree....because ur in Kent and u look mean n the avi....so yes ur right


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Please show me one post where I've called anybody a skinny Cnut that doesn't lift?
> 
> And who are you by the way? Not your new username your old one, why did you change your name?


never changed my name

you just seem to stick up for any female who get into a "debate" on the forum

your name always seems to pop up as the "white knight" of the forum and from the threads i've seems that you get involved in it's not an underserved title


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> With all due respect skye, if you put down your woman crusaders flag for a sec you'll see its not an opinion its a fact. Any woman that uses male sex hormones, at high enough dosages, for what ever reason will end up lookin particularly manly... there's no gettin away from it
> 
> As for what you say about men not lookin human and no one sayin anything there's alot of people male and female that are disgusted by that look
> 
> But with that bein said a heavily muscled man is more "normal" than a heavily muscled woman with key male characteristics


That said then.....there's no 'normal' men on here :lol: oh except u of course we have to consider that back as 'heavily muscled I guess


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Carry on ladies and gents, two nights in a row now you've kept me amused


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I agree....because ur in Kent and u look mean n the avi....so yes ur right


Mean but in a sexy way to women :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Carry on ladies and gents, two nights in a row now you've kept me amused


What's your opinion based on the original post in this thread dude?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ohno said:


> never changed my name
> 
> you just seem to stick up for any female who get into a "debate" on the forum
> 
> your name always seems to pop up as the "white knight" of the forum and from the threads i've seems that you get involved in it's not an underserved title


Interesting, I truly value your opinion and insight after a couple of months of useful membership. Thanks for taking the time to point out my "faults"

Do you think I do, or should, find that title offensive?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

not been on ukm for a while, definitely not what it was when i joined........


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I enjoy the hostile environment on UKM, it keeps you on your toes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Mean but in a sexy way to women :whistling: :lol:


And men...they luvs ya beard and the way u grapple!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> And men...they luvs ya beard and the way u grapple!


Who doesnt


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What's your opinion based on the original post in this thread dude?


You know me i like my women caucasian feminine big breast and behind (no heavy machinery) the woman on the thread has a face thats more manly than me, for that reason im out


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I enjoy the hostile environment on UKM, it keeps you on your toes


Fcuk off you Team bellend fool


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> That said then.....there's no 'normal' men on here :lol: oh except u of course we have to consider that back as 'heavily muscled I guess


Thats your opinion skye next man might think its barely muscled and could do with more development and I would side with the next man on that 1


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Who doesnt


Breda


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Breda said:


> With all due respect skye, if you put down your woman crusaders flag for a sec you'll see its not an opinion its a fact. Any woman that uses male sex hormones, at high enough dosages, for what ever reason will end up lookin particularly manly... there's no gettin away from it
> 
> As for what you say about men not lookin human and no one sayin anything there's alot of people male and female that are disgusted by that look
> 
> But with that bein said a heavily muscled man is more "normal" than a heavily muscled woman with key male characteristics


this man talks sense .


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I enjoy the hostile environment on UKM, it keeps you on your toes


Always stray bullets flyin around man, too many drive by's


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I enjoy the hostile environment on UKM, it keeps you on your toes


fair enough now and then its entertaining, but its not when every thread serious or not turns into an absolute joke


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Breda


I know for a fact that if it was possible Breda would love a coffee coloured kid of our own !


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Interesting, I truly value your opinion and insight after a couple of months of useful membership. Thanks for taking the time to point out my "faults"
> 
> Do you think I do, or should, find that title offensive?


i don't really give a sh1t what you think about it

i was just agreeing with @Mr_Morocco that i wasn't surprised that you'd sided up with the women on this debate and that your opinion should probably be taken with a pinch of salt as it doesn't ever seem to be your own but whatever the women of the forum are argueing for


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

is it true she had a better beard than that fuk stick noel?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk off you Team bellend fool


Still waiting for my hoodie you [email protected]

Sat by the letterbox all day today but to no avail


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ragingagain said:


> fair enough now and then its entertaining, but its not when every thread serious or not turns into an absolute joke


Your threads turn into jokes because you are a bellend.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Breda


Huh?? Wat did I do???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

micky12 said:


> this man talks sense .


Naturally


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Your threads turn into jokes because you are a bellend.


lick my balls


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Your threads turn into jokes because you are a bellend.


Literally lol'd at this


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I know for a fact that if it was possible Breda would love a coffee coloured kid of our own !


If you can get a womb and breast implants jon I'll consider breedin you


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragingagain said:


> lick my balls


This ain't grindr


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Still waiting for my hoodie you [email protected]
> 
> Sat by the letterbox all day today but to no avail


WTF a hoodie,,,if that the case and jon was clothing us I be sitting here with my big snake on show:whistling:

Asked him for a t shirt and might as well asked for him to send that fuking pork in coke by a rowing boat to here


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Still waiting for my hoodie you [email protected]
> 
> Sat by the letterbox all day today but to no avail


In true darkness style it came in the backdoor mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

micky12 said:


> this man talks sense .


Mickey...pffftttt


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ohno said:


> i don't really give a sh1t what you think about it
> 
> i was just agreeing with @Mr_Morocco that i wasn't surprised that you'd sided up with the women on this debate and that your opinion should probably be taken with a pinch of salt as it doesn't ever seem to be your own but whatever the women of the forum are argueing for


I can assure you my opinions are always my own, not trying to gain favour, had a whatsapp invite yet

I'm off to bed got much better things to do than trade comments with a teenager trying to impress the big kids. Now toddle off back to your mates.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I can assure you my opinions are always my own, not trying to gain favour, had a whatsapp invite yet
> 
> I'm off to bed got much better things to do than trade comments with a teenager trying to impress the big kids. Now toddle off back to your mates.


OI where's my invite!!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This ain't grindr


oh sorry my bad, still quite a lot of ******* about  . easy mistake to be made


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Mickey...pffftttt


Skye settle yourself girl


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Mickey...pffftttt


its micky x


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Body dysmorphia of peace.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Skye settle yourself girl


Pre menstral ...throw me some chocolate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragingagain said:


> oh sorry my bad, still quite a lot of ******* about  . easy mistake to be made


Sorry you're not my type, look out for couple guys called finlay and infernal..all the best..


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> In true darkness style it came in the backdoor mate


Jon I never thought ever you like anything near your dark back door,,,have you spoke to the mrs on this...

I don't care still like you tho I have huge locks 2 inches behind my dark doors,,,,women say wow they are nuts,,,i say correct tho look forward another 2 inches and youll see the key,,,its a huge mother fuker,,like the one they used for the towers of London,,,,wo wa we wa:laugh: :beer:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Pre menstral ...throw me some chocolate


Hope you got big hands ;-)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Breda said:


> Hope you got big hands ;-)


if its chocolate I say hope a big bed pan and nose blocks

plus if it menstral then go up north to u get to the deep valley and follow the brown brick road,,,,


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Jon I never thought ever you like anything near your dark back door,,,have you spoke to the mrs on this...
> 
> I don't care still like you tho I have huge locks 2 inches behind my dark doors,,,,women say wow they are nuts,,,i say correct tho look forward another 2 inches and youll see the key,,,its a huge mother fuker,,like the one they used for the towers of London,,,,wo wa we wa:laugh: :beer:


How many bottles tonight?? Not srs !!!

How's you???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> if its chocolate I say hope a big bed pan and nose blocks
> 
> plus if it menstral then go up north to u get to the deep valley and follow the brown brick road,,,,


I dont mind goin down south if the sea is red I just wont wash my face and mouth out with the water but hands and other body parts its kool


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> How many bottles tonight?? Not srs !!!
> 
> How's you???


im doing well as can be and building that much muscles im thinking of selling my genetics on ebay...but feel my prostate has swollen and I look like a bulldog chewing a wasp hun...

Hows you keeping mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ragingagain said:


> oh sorry my bad, still quite a lot of ******* about  . easy mistake to be made


No need for homophobia mate, let's keep it civil


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> im doing well as can be and building that much muscles im thinking of selling my genetics on ebay...but feel my prostate has swollen and I look like a bulldog chewing a wasp hun...
> 
> Hows you keeping mate


Errrrr have been better  been told I need sawing In half again  great fun (not)

Wow that much muscle ?? You do realise we're gonna need pics to prove this don't ya!! ;D


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

resten said:


> No need for homophobia mate, let's keep it civil


Hahah no homophobia here mate  , i didnt even start that. anyway im off this


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I can assure you my opinions are always my own, not trying to gain favour, had a whatsapp invite yet
> 
> I'm off to bed got much better things to do than trade comments with a teenager trying to impress the big kids. Now toddle off back to your mates.


i'm in my 30's mate

don't have a clue what a whatsapp is but i do agree you're best to jog on and carry on shielding the poor defensless girls of the forum and we end our little discourse, we've probably both got better things to do


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Breda said:


> I dont mind goin down south if the sea is red the extra lubricant is always welcome


Stay away from Ireland as when I went down south it was hard to warm up and once I did I got crabs...I ended up having a kebab without any mayo,,,and lots of veg just

Next day I told the misses,,,turnup and lettuce,,,i got a slap bro,,,,fuk that woke me up,,it sent my hormones in overdrive...when she said ,,,hey trev do u think your hard I poked out my chest and my jip near killed her in my jeans

her fuking answer was I never asked to go cockle picking you big muscle bound idiot,,,my reply was lucky enough the nfl is on and im so excited luv

My moral is I think as we get older why listen to ****,,unless its bodybuilding,,,ps breda your a great lad,,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Stay away from Ireland as when I went down south it was hard to warm up and once I did I got crabs...I ended up having a kebab without any mayo,,,and lots of veg just
> 
> Next day I told the misses,,,turnup and lettuce,,,i got a slap bro,,,,fuk that woke me up,,it sent my hormones in overdrive...when she said ,,,hey trev do u think your hard I poked out my chest and my jip near killed her in my jeans
> 
> ...


I dont know wtf I just read but it was funny

Sip some for me Trev


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

@Kimball

just looked up what whatsapp is, i assume you're refering to cliques/groups?

interesting then that on a forum that probably has a male to female ratio of about 1000:1 that 7 out of your 15 registered "friends" on here are female :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Errrrr have been better  been told I need sawing In half again  great fun (not)
> 
> Wow that much muscle ?? You do realise we're gonna need pics to prove this don't ya!! ;D


unless you attended spec savers look at my avatar,,lolol,,,im hardly a bean pole :thumb:

don't get me wrong way too many on here that are far better dedicated to bodybuilding than me these days tho im happy with my gains natty,,,i been there with aas over 20 years and had bad sh1t from it tho loved it to...Im maybe getting soppy in my old age but im still in my gym letting the 20s and 30s do catch up on me...

Can do many more pics anytime but in general im here to enjoy being with all you lot and seeing good things happen..Im a lover of people and enjoy hearing nice things..

Don't get the violin out as I hate that crap,,,put on carl cox and techno style....

hey youll always be a good pal to me anyway luv x


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyways your all my mates and this forum is a great way to show that all cultures and religions mix and together we can and will beat all the hate on this earth,,,keep us the majority no matter what is put in front of you in life with nutters...

Saying that no bloody way would I go out with that thing that was on Jodie marsh steroids doc,,,ewwwwwww if stuck on an island with her I wouldn't just eat the pear I would eat the fuking tree and ask for desrts,,,,geeez,,,,nothing on her tho I want @pugster mask for that thing

Fukin rotten,,,a woman acting to be a drag queen,,,hey sry imfraid I would rather cover my rubarb stick in coke and cook for 7 hours like jon did with that pork...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ohno said:


> @Kimball
> 
> just looked up what whatsapp is, i assume you're refering to cliques/groups?
> 
> interesting then that on a forum that probably has a male to female ratio of about 1000:1 that 7 out of your 15 registered "friends" on here are female :lol:


To be fair, it's probably something to be proud of. I'm not going to claim to be happy about having so much penis on my friends list :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Anyways your all my mates and this forum is a great way to show that all cultures and religions mix and together we can and will beat all the hate on this earth,,,keep us the majority no matter what is put in front of you in life with nutters...
> 
> Saying that no bloody way would I go out with that thing that was on Jodie marsh steroids doc,,,ewwwwwww if stuck on an island with her I wouldn't just eat the pear I would eat the fuking tree and ask for desrts,,,,geeez,,,,nothing on her tho I want @pugster mask for that thing
> 
> Fukin rotten,,,a woman acting to be a drag queen,,,hey sry imfraid I would rather cover my rubarb stick in coke and cook for 7 hours like jon did with that pork...


What you sippin tonight trev?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

resten said:


> To be fair, it's probably something to be proud of. I'm not going to claim to be happy about having so much penis on my friends list :lol:


Do you not agree Dan most them on that noel opening his boxes are all penises,,,bet that noel one opens lots of boxes after the show to mate....and does he tell the banker?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> To be fair, it's probably something to be proud of. I'm not going to claim to be happy about having so much penis on my friends list :lol:


Its only an achievement if they requested him without the security of the friend zone :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What you sippin tonight trev?


ffs mate im on the wine as the nfl is on later so I ended up getting a wee mineral,,,and as u see bro the head goes

I put it down to I have less active fuking cells left than the maze prison over here which was closed down years ago,,,tho im harmless and not nasty,,,well at times lol

Worse bit is tomorrow I want to edit it tho I know yous c?nts will say you d1ck trev as we already seen it and I don't want to look like a lance armstrong


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Do you not agree Dan most them on that noel opening his boxes are all penises,,,bet that noel one opens lots of boxes after the show to mate....and does he tell the banker?


Through fear of being sued, I'll keep my thoughts about Noel to myself. But the suspicion is strong!



Breda said:


> Its only an achievement if they requested him without the security of the friend zone :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

resten said:


> Through fear of being sued, I'll keep my thoughts about Noel to myself. But the suspicion is strong!
> 
> :lol:


I don't think he ever suited suede he much better looking in jeans as long hes not on the Viagra tho....

By the way im no sausage jockey,,,i never played about the turd tunnel or messed with the sheriffs rusty badge,,,

nor am I homophobic at all,,i say live and let live but leave my star fish alone thanks

As for noel baby,,,you have the head of a buffalo and the body of an ant

can I rep myself here,,,infact mod me but im more into ska and rockers


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ohno said:


> @Kimball
> 
> just looked up what whatsapp is, i assume you're refering to cliques/groups?
> 
> interesting then that on a forum that probably has a male to female ratio of about 1000:1 that 7 out of your 15 registered "friends" on here are female :lol:


Why did you feel the need to mention me? Missing me already.

And the conclusion of your brilliant detective work is what?

In the real world it's nowhere near 50:59 I find most guys invariably boring and constantly bull****ting and trying to prove something, a lot like you. Actually an unusually interesting bunch of guys on here which is why it's 50:50

So in the real world probably 3 male friends and the rest women, fun to be with and more fun to go out with.

So what do you think you've found out about me, other than I probably wouldn't like you off the forum either?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> OI where's my invite!!


Now if you really meant that


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cba reading 10 pages. What's going down


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Cba reading 10 pages. What's going down


Not much


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Cba reading 10 pages. What's going down


I honestly have NO idea! It seems the forum has gone bat crap crazy recently.... :lol:

Or tonight at least, I've not read a single thread that hasn't gone wildly off topic.

So, in keeping with that theme, nice back! :thumb:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

I forgot what this thread was about


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

10 pages, no picture of Mr Blobby & Deal Or No Deal tactics discussions ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

James s said:


> 10 pages, no picture of Mr Blobby & Deal Or No Deal tactics discussions ...


Mr Blobby, damn that takes me back! Remember when he had Christmas No. 1? Blobby, Blobby. Damn.....and now that's stuck in me heid!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR l was talking facially.

The fact her face was very drawn combined with studio lighting and close ups really didn't flatter this lady at all ( just my opinion )

It was blatantly obvious she trained purely by her attire, it was a tight fit and you could pretty much see how vascular she was thro her top, hence why l brought up she looked comp ready.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Mean but in a sexy way to women :whistling: :lol:


Oooh JK u tease


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Why did you feel the need to mention me? Missing me already.
> 
> And the conclusion of your brilliant detective work is what?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this is how a day out with your "friends" looks










:whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Hope you got big hands ;-)


Lol...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> I dont mind goin down south if the sea is red I just wont wash my face and mouth out with the water but hands and other body parts its kool


Shock!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be rude!! She's a really nice WOMAN she's all woman and if she heard ur rudeness would put u on ur ass, yes they take gear to look the best they physically can for competition that comes with some masculinity it's the nature of the beast....but no different from the men on here taking gear to look the best they can too what's the difference.


shes bigger than he is :laugh:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Heath said:


> I'm guessing this is how a day out with your "friends" looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, somebody else that thinks they know me so well people's assumptions do make me laugh a lot. Good, funny start to the day.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> shes bigger than he is :laugh:


Arrrr this true maybe his is the issue for some


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

milky soon shut up after his opener didnt he :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> milky soon shut up after his opener didnt he :lol:


 :lol:

Tbf nothing wrong with anything that's been said, she's probably a lovely lady with some knowledgeable insight on bodybuilding, but let's face it , she isn't build of a muscular physique to look like a lady lol, if she wanted that she would've taken up ballet, don't think I've ever looked at a femal bodybuilder and thought 'whit woo sexy'

Just doesn't happen for me, maybe some it does , nobody's said anything against her or her achievements , nobody's belittled her nor tried taking anything away from her, respect for her got what she's achieved and how far she's come,

But yeah simple being she does look manly and she probably doesn't give a **** cause she's bench lol

With all due respect @Skye666 and @Kimball think you gt over rattled and made over assumptions I quikly today, re read the whole thread nobodies taken anything away from her, just a general observation


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> :lol:
> 
> Tbf nothing wrong with anything that's been said, she's probably a lovely lady with some knowledgeable insight on bodybuilding, but let's face it , she isn't build of a muscular physique to look like a lady lol, if she wanted that she would've taken up ballet, don't think I've ever looked at a femal bodybuilder and thought 'whit woo sexy'
> 
> ...


Zack Amin no... Just like winding up the boys  . Sues a nice lady I know her and ur right she don't give a damn what ppl think so it's fine. But...FTR u prob do fancy a body builder because I do believe the majority of women on this forum body build and u can't say u don't fancy one of them at least coz even I do!!!! It's to what extent we body build and where u draw ur 'fanciable' line.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> Some of the guys avis on here could be mistaken for a that of a non gym going female .


Fvck sake ewen I wasn't even involved and you go insulting me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ohno said:


> i'm in my 30's mate
> 
> don't have a clue what a whatsapp is but i do agree you're best to jog on and carry on shielding the poor defensless girls of the forum and we end our little discourse, we've probably both got better things to do


Less of the defenceless please - I have a big gob and am quite happy to use it (if only to store my feet :lol: )



BigTrev said:


> Stay away from Ireland as when I went down south it was hard to warm up and once I did I got crabs...I ended up having a kebab without any mayo,,,and lots of veg just
> 
> Next day I told the misses,,,turnup and lettuce,,,i got a slap bro,,,,fuk that woke me up,,it sent my hormones in overdrive...when she said ,,,hey trev do u think your hard I poked out my chest and my jip near killed her in my jeans
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about but it's very entertaining 

In response to the original bit of the thread - Deal or No Deal is just a way of filling an hour on the telly because it doesn't matter how much you ponce about with the suspense and banker, what is in the box is in the box..only difference is whether you gamble with the banker. Noel Edmonds was annoying in Swap Shop and he's annoying now.

A face that's dieted down will look much more drawn anyway...a comp ready face on anyone isn't exactly flattering, but a woman who has tasken significant amounts of gear and dieted down near comp standard is going to look a little more masculine than usual.....but then anorexics also look quite androgynous - no gear required....


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Less of the defenceless please - I have a big gob and am quite happy to use it (if only to store my feet :lol: )
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about but it's very entertaining
> 
> ...


No one understands what that Cnut talks about :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> milky soon shut up after his opener didnt he :lol:


I commented on the previous page you numpty :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> To be fair, men who push themselves to such extremes are often referred to as 'monsters' or 'freaks'. So I'd have to disagree with you on the above point.
> 
> Both with male and female bodybuilders, people say what they see, so I wouldn't say that the females are discriminated against as it seems you're inferring.


The "monster" and "freak" comment is meant as a compliment and men apply it to themselves too, (Robster Le Monster, Anth "The Freak"Bailes)....

Saying a woman looks like a man is meant as an insult. I think that's the crux of it.

There is no need to insult anyone.

@Loveleelady made a good point about male bodybuilders being ugly. Many of them are, truly, and immeasurably so. Does anyone ever comment on their faces though..??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In that case she's a true monster!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> i'm in my 30's mate
> 
> don't have a clue what a whatsapp is but i do agree you're best to jog on and carry on shielding the poor defensless girls of the forum and we end our little discourse, we've probably both got better things to do


Would u like name these poor defensless women on the forum??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> In that case she's a true monster!


And we can't see ur face to discuss that....damn!!


----------



## illustrious. (Jul 24, 2013)

These threads always end up with someone getting offended


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> And we can't see ur face to discuss that....damn!!


.... Says the fake avi :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> The "monster" and "freak" comment is meant as a compliment and men apply it to themselves too, (Robster Le Monster, Anth "The Freak"Bailes)....
> 
> Saying a woman looks like a man is meant as an insult. I think that's the crux of it.
> 
> ...


 if iris kyle was called a monster or freak by her fellow competitors at the Olympia,would she be offended?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> if iris kyle was called a monster or freak by her fellow competitors at the Olympia,would she be offended?


You can't possibly expect me to know the answer to that?

I could make a fair guess that she would most likely be offended if you said she looked like a man though.

Even if she does, or does not, it's still an offensive comment.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You can't possibly expect me to know the answer to that?
> 
> I could make a fair guess that she would most likely be offended if you said she looked like a man though.
> 
> Even if she does, or does not, it's still an offensive comment.


But its a factual statement

If she gets offended by the truth who's fault is that?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Breda said:


> But its a factual statement
> 
> If she gets offended by the truth who's fault is that?


We don't go around life randomly telling people they have nasty teeth or fat ankles etc though do we?

And back to the bodybuilding analogy, when we look at a male bodybuilder, when do you ever hear "eurgh he's ugly" etc.

I just don't see the need to be offensive.

If someone on here wrote a comment today commenting on an aspect of your physical appearance that was meant as an insult but was factually true, would you be ok with that?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You can't possibly expect me to know the answer to that?
> 
> I could make a fair guess that she would most likely be offended if you said she looked like a man though.
> 
> Even if she does, or does not, it's still an offensive comment.


I think its just people like you that get offended tbh,i think she would like the comment,ive

also seen a few documentary's following high level competitors and they do speak this

way,not the man comment btw,plus the fact a lot of them travel around Europe meeting

muscle worshipers in dodgy hotels for cash,and they seem to like all the comments you

think they don't,,,,,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> We don't go around life randomly telling people they have nasty teeth or fat ankles etc though do we?
> 
> And back to the bodybuilding analogy, when we look at a male bodybuilder, when do you ever hear "eurgh he's ugly" etc.
> 
> ...


We live in a judgemental world where anything out of the norm will stick out like a sore thumb.

Whether this is verbalised or not doesnt really matter imo

People bein ugly is an every day occurance. We're used to seein butters people walkin down the streetvand we dont bat an eye lid depending on the level of facial aesthetics... or lack there of

Nobody likes to hear anything negative about themselves but if I'm happy within myself and my physique then it wouldn't bother me tbh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh i tell people what i think i cant help it :lol:

i bite my tongue more in my older age


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its like pole/lap dancers zara,, a great craft but expect a few sexist/judgmental comments from the gen public ;-)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

If it was the opposite and there was a new drug that made guys fcuking huge BUT it made your face look very feminine. People would look at the guys and say "fcuk he looks feminine !!!"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> If it was the opposite and there was a new drug that made guys fcuking huge BUT it made your face look very feminine. People would look at the guys and say "fcuk he looks feminine !!!"


I might take a few shots of that for softer skin.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mal said:


> I might take a few shots of that for softer skin.


Not too much though mate you end up looking as queer as resten


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As a sexual deviant, my thoughts were : wonder what she would be like in bed (never been in bed with a bird like that) :whistling:

I must lower the test


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> .... Says the fake avi :lol:


Come again??? That's me nothing fake about it at all ..don't be a pr**k!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> I think its just people like you that get offended tbh,i think she would like the comment,ive
> 
> also seen a few documentary's following high level competitors and they do speak this
> 
> ...


I didn't say they don't like the comments. I said you cannot possibly expect me to know what iris Kyle would reply to a specific question.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

so what if we, he, she or anybody thinks she's ugly, the girl has worked hard and on a bb forum she should be judged on the basis of that and not how pretty she is


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Strange how some will look at the outside and pass judgement on some, yet wont take one minute to see who the person is on the inside.

Why is this?

Like a cup, it holds the contents that make it of value, yet many times it is the outside that is judged.

Just like the cup, its only worth is its ability to hold the fluid we drink of.

Look on the inside of people, there you will find the wealth, or the poverty.

For many they are very beautiful on the inside, yet we never see, nor notice it.

Sad.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Strange how some will look at the outside and pass judgement on some, yet wont take one minute to see who the person is on the inside.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> ...


we only got a pic to go on lol need ta watch the whole show for that depth


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Strange how some will look at the outside and pass judgement on some, yet wont take one minute to see who the person is on the inside.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> ...


you also left out the fact that some people really should not throw stones in a glasshouse :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ewen said:


> you also left out the fact that some people really should not throw stones in a glasshouse :lol:


Not everyone throws stones, some throw diamonds, yet some think stones.lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Not everyone throws stones, some throw diamonds, yet some think stones.lol


If you're throwing diamonds Hacks......throw them my way. I need a bit of sparkle in my life.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you're throwing diamonds Hacks......throw them my way. I need a bit of sparkle in my life.


Fair enough, you are an awesome woman, gorgeous in every way, smart, nice, and all in all a nice girl.

You are a catch in my mind, every day, all the time.

I don't know why you are not married gorgeous, you are awesome.

Apologies if any man has her hand.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Fair enough, you are an awesome woman, gorgeous in every way, smart, nice, and all in all a nice girl.
> 
> You are a catch in my mind, every day, all the time.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Love you too Hacks! :wub:

I'm also a cantankerous cow on occasion. :lol: Which is probably a major contribution to being unwed. :rolleye:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhh! Love you too Hacks! :wub:
> 
> I'm also a cantankerous cow on occasion. :lol: Which is probably a major contribution to being unwed. :rolleye:


No way, misunderstood if anything, a diamond in the rough, and you are funny, which is totally awesome......

Girl, you are such a catch.....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> No way, misunderstood if anything, a diamond in the rough, and you are funny, which is totally awesome......
> 
> Girl, you are such a catch.....


I will have to tell all potential dates from now on that I have the "Hackskii seal of approval!" :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I will have to tell all potential dates from now on that I have the "Hackskii seal of approval!" :lol:


Well, thanks, never knew I had such an influence on men....lol


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> If it was the opposite and there was a new drug that made guys fcuking huge BUT it made your face look very feminine. People would look at the guys and say "fcuk he looks feminine !!!"


I thought Resten had you under an NDA ...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

James s said:


> I thought Resten had you under an NDA ...


Whats a NDA ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Whats a NDA ?


Noshing dick agreement


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Whats a NDA ?


non-disclosure agreement

You just spilled the beans on his research and product.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

James s said:


> non-disclosure agreement
> 
> You just spilled the beans on his research and product.


Im sick of that cnut anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No deal


----------

